# Another little kid run over by a snowboarder



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

FTA:

"Two weeks earlier a Jackson man and a visiting snowboarder came to blows after the snowboarder ran over the man’s daughter *while landing a jump in the Eagle’s Rest terrain park*."


I think we all know what happened here. Dumb kid sitting around in the landing zone of a jump.


GTFO with this weak shit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> I think we all know what happened here. Dumb kid sitting around in the landing zone of a jump.


Highly likely. I really wish people would be more aware of where they come to a stop on the mountain. Not just in the terrain park, but everywhere. Anyone who has spent a decent amount of time riding or skiing has come off of a jump or over a roller, etc. only to find some dumbass sitting or stopped right in the blind zone. 

It just happened to me last week at Loveland. I was coming down the last South Chute and right at the top of the chute is a perfect drift that you can really launch off of. Sure as shit, as soon as I boost off of that thing, lo and behold and mother and daughter are sitting on their asses right where I'm gonna land. I couldn't have missed that little girl by more than a couple of feet. They start screaming and I skid to a stop and politely tell them they may want to relocate for their little pow wow.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Six year old girl in the half pipe?
Seriously?
WTF?

I had a similar experience a couple of years ago - no crash mind you, but still...
I'm climbing back and forth on the walls of the half pipe. Nothing spectacular I assure you.
FORTUNATELY, I managed to look ahead for my next cross along the floor when I see a young girl skiing STRAIGHT DOWN THE MIDDLE of the pipe, and clearly oblivious to the fact that I was crossing back and forth.
I managed to put on the brakes and avoid her, but again, WTF?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

OP is trolling. One-post wonder with the username Jackson Hole Skier talking about "another snowboarder" causing a crash.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

JHSkier said:


> No arrest in crash on slope
> 
> No arrest in crash on slope - Jackson Hole News&Guide: Cops & Courts


???JHSkier???? More like "JHTroller!"

A skier,..? Trolling snowboard forums trying to start an argument,..? _Nice!_  Get a life and GTFO!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes, poor girl. Skiing is really dangerous. It should be banned.


----------



## JHSkier (Mar 5, 2015)

*I sense a lot of bitterness here.*

Are people angry because slowboarding is a dying sport? Because nobody under 20 wants to do it? Why so grumpy?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JHSkier said:


> Are people angry because slowboarding is a dying sport? Because nobody under 20 wants to do it? Why so grumpy?


You made THAT post then accused others of being grumpy? LOL!

Head on back over to TGR and bitch and moan about everything under the sun with the rest of your kind.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

JHSkier said:


> I sense a lot of bitterness here.


:rofl3:
Here's a lil' sumpthin' for you to stay busy kissing until you're banned!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

this entire thread is just trolling, as now has become evident. Hopefully a mod will delete it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

JHSkier said:


> Are people angry because slowboarding is a dying sport? Because nobody under 20 wants to do it? Why so grumpy?


This is a pretty typical Jhole skier attitude. given that the majority on this forum are well over 20 and mostly live in a professional world.... guess your making a pretty poor assumption.

Go back to TGR.:finger1:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Stop feeding the troll..


----------



## JHSkier (Mar 5, 2015)

*Trolling?*

I posted a link to a news article about another young girl run over by an out of control snowboarder. It was purely informational and this group is the perfect one to educate in that manner. Nothing trolling about that. Not sure why everyone is so sensitive here.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JHSkier said:


> I posted a link to a news article about another young girl run over by an out of control snowboarder. It was purely informational and this group is the perfect one to educate in that manner. Nothing trolling about that. Not sure why everyone is so sensitive here.





JHSkier said:


> Are people angry because slowboarding is a dying sport? Because nobody under 20 wants to do it? Why so grumpy?


Trolling. It's a way of life.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JHSkier said:


> *I posted a link to a news article about another young girl run over by an out of control snowboarder.* It was purely informational and this group is the perfect one to educate in that manner. Nothing trolling about that. Not sure why everyone is so sensitive here.


This seems to be a complete fabrication on your part. Nothing in the article (which is written in a manner that hints toward the author being nearly as anti-snowboarding as yourself) indicates the snowboarder was "out of control". In fact, based on the fact that there was no arrest it strongly suggests that there was no evidence that the snowboarder was out of control since, quoting from the article:

_Wyoming’s criminal code lists three ways your skiing can become a criminal activity. You are guilty of a misemeanor if you are skiing while impaired by alcohol, *if you are skiing “in reckless disregard” for your safety or the safety of others* or if you are involved in a collision that results in an injury and do not give your name and current address to authorities._

In other words, go fuck yourself. You're just stirring up shit based on your own speculation and presumed bias against snowboarding. You ski, we snowboard. Hell, a good chunk of the people I ride with ski. Who gives a fuck what apparatus you choose to slide down the mountain on? Just don't be a douchebag about it. You're being a fucking douchebag. Like I and others have suggested, head on back to TGR now where your type solves all the problems in the world of snow sliding.

When I say "your type", I mean:


----------



## wds178 (Sep 26, 2012)

The only facts given in that article were that a 12 yr-old snowboarder & a 6 yr old skier had a collision in a halfpipe. Not enough information at all to come to any conclusion about how the collision was caused.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

JHSkier said:


> I posted a link to a news article about another young girl run over by an out of control snowboarder. It was purely informational and this group is the perfect one to educate in that manner. Nothing trolling about that. Not sure why everyone is so sensitive here.


Both of these events occurred in a terrain park. If you two plankers would just stick to turning powder runs into moguls with your effeminate little turns and stay out of the park with your kids, snowboarders wouldn't be running into them. :finger1:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> .... If you two plankers would just stick to turning powder runs into moguls ....


I would prefer they stay out of the powder as well......


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

deagol said:


> I would prefer they stay out of the powder as well......


But that's all they're good at. Well that and standing below features just out of line of sight from above.


----------



## FreshiesAllDay (Mar 4, 2015)

JHSkier said:


> I posted a link to a news article about another young girl run over by an out of control snowboarder. It was purely informational and this group is the perfect one to educate in that manner. Nothing trolling about that. Not sure why everyone is so sensitive here.


Take it elsewhere. 

Your obvious intent, judging by the article quoted and your username and join date and post count, your intentions were to stimulate a stimulus.

You read the article, got annoyed, couldn't act mature and control your emotions, so you had to try to bother others because you were "road raging" on the internet. 

You sir are a loser at life. Good luck.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

It's funny you mentioned the "effeminate little turns" since I noticed just that yesterday at Copper. I was doing powder laps on Union Peak, staking out my little section of the face and watching some skiers come into the section when I was on the lift and yes, they did do these turns that match that description.. seemed such a waste of good powder..


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

OP… you see that huge roast beef looking vagina between your legs? Eat it.

So long as the board isn't damaged


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> *…. If you two plankers would just stick to turning powder runs into moguls* with your effeminate little turns and stay out of the park….





deagol said:


> *I would prefer they stay out of the powder as well......*


:rofl4: *WURD!!!!* :rofl4:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

This thread is so anti climactic. =(


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Awww come on guyz, without skiers who would do this?










And this!










Best part about skiing? The yard sales!!!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

No way I'm deleting this thread. It's too full of entertainment. And some really good insults.

JHSkier is gone but not forgotten.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ted Shred

This sums it all up.. :dance1:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

What really burns my toast is seeing this as a way to hate on snowboarding....while there are skier vs skier collisions that result in injury as well. 

Suit alleges skier was reckless, responsible for crash collision on Little Nell run | AspenTimes.com

Cookies Disabled | Sun Journal

People stop in stupid places and people ski/ride out of control, collisons happen and its not one group or another that causes it...it's idiots who dont know the rules. 

Stop where you can be seen and stay in control or :finger1:


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Awww come on guyz, without skiers who would do this?
> 
> http://usatunofficial.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/screen-shot-2012-08-20-at-10.59.11-am-620x457.png?w=1000&h=737[/IMG]
> 
> ...


Or this:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I watched a good one in the park the other day. Whole clan of oblivious gapers just doing little shoosh turns all over, when little Timmy decides to straight line it into what he assumes is a ride on box. Ski tips go under the front of it as it's actually a 3 feet gap on and he double ejects face first into the kink of the down to flat and splats. Mom is sitting there screaming, dads off in lalaland, and the rest of the clan is like deer in headlights. I roll by, stop, look at them and say kiddie park is over there this is for the big boys and proceed to ride on my way. 

Yep it's true I just have zero fucks to give anymore.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Donutz said:


> No way I'm deleting this thread. It's too full of entertainment. And some really good insults.
> 
> JHSkier is gone but not forgotten.


3 post ban.... is that a record?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Spent three days at copper last month. Some people are just so unpredictable. They be booming the hill and suddenly they decide they need to stop in the middle of the run to look or chat. Good thing I am good board control so I didn't smash into them.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Banjo said:


> What really burns my toast is seeing this as a way to hate on snowboarding....while there are skier vs skier collisions that result in injury as well.
> 
> Suit alleges skier was reckless, responsible for crash collision on Little Nell run | AspenTimes.com
> 
> ...


Confirmation biases appear to be running rampant these days. It's so easy to google something that supports your view, and say "LOOK! Evidence I'm right!" without actually have any real facts to back up your opinion. This is clearly a case of a skier who hates snowboarders finding an article showing an "evil" snowboarder ran down an innocent little angel on skis.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*gotta admit, double ejection is always a good time*



BurtonAvenger said:


> I watched a good one in the park the other day. Whole clan of oblivious gapers just doing little shoosh turns all over, when little Timmy decides to straight line it into what he assumes is a ride on box. Ski tips go under the front of it as it's actually a 3 feet gap on and he double ejects face first into the kink of the down to flat and splats. Mom is sitting there screaming, dads off in lalaland, and the rest of the clan is like deer in headlights. I roll by, stop, look at them and say kiddie park is over there this is for the big boys and proceed to ride on my way.
> 
> Yep it's true I just have zero fucks to give anymore.


these stories never get old.

The funny thing is that those people will leave feeling somehow wronged by the resort and anyone else they saw in the park that day. They bought $150 lift tickets for the WHOLE MOUNTAIN. They have a right to swoosh turn any 60 foot booter they want, how dare anyone suggest otherwise.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Not saying it would stop it all, but I think the resorts can do a little bit better job educating the clueless. Or at least making them aware. My local area even at the entrance to the little park that has 2 boxes, and two small jumps is orange fenced off except for a 15' opening with big signs with the words 'WARNING: INJURY OR DEATH CAN OCCUR' blah blah blah. And not saying it's the resorts responsibility to educate the clueless, just that it's in their best interest if they do.

Now it is routinely happily ignored by quite a few people and a few weeks ago I saw a guy almost land right on maybe a 6 year old. But it does help and often times the best you can try to do is try to reduce number of incidents.

The 'big' park you have to take a 'test' on park etiquette/safety one time and pay $5/day $15/year to get a pass to enter. Cuts down quite a bit on the clueless, including me as I haven't been through it. I can see this being a bottle neck on a larger resort though.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps the parent's of the injured kids ought to be also cited for negligence in not watching out for the their safety spawn. 

A couple of years ago there was a 6-7 yr old kid that was in-bounds but considered an extreme an bc chute, without any parent or adult and the kid had taken off his ski/board and was trying to make it down. Locals saw the kid and called patrol and iirc patrol roped him down.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Moral to the story: spray skiers.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*oopsie daysies*



F1EA said:


> Moral to the story: spray skiers.


dont do it to a bunch of little kids at ski school in front of ski patrol though. they yell at you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> these stories never get old.
> 
> The funny thing is that those people will leave feeling somehow wronged by the resort and anyone else they saw in the park that day. They bought $150 lift tickets for the WHOLE MOUNTAIN. They have a right to swoosh turn any 60 foot booter they want, how dare anyone suggest otherwise.


Favorite quote I was ever told by one of these fucks "you're ruining my vacation, this is all about me". Well that's nice dear, but you see when approaching speeds of 60mph while hitting a jump over 45 feet with a weight of 200lbs and having this thing called gravity on my side I will kill you upon impact because you thought having a picnic in the landing was a good idea. 



f00bar said:


> Not saying it would stop it all, but I think the resorts can do a little bit better job educating the clueless. Or at least making them aware. My local area even at the entrance to the little park that has 2 boxes, and two small jumps is orange fenced off except for a 15' opening with big signs with the words 'WARNING: INJURY OR DEATH CAN OCCUR' blah blah blah. And not saying it's the resorts responsibility to educate the clueless, just that it's in their best interest if they do.
> 
> Now it is routinely happily ignored by quite a few people and a few weeks ago I saw a guy almost land right on maybe a 6 year old. But it does help and often times the best you can try to do is try to reduce number of incidents.
> 
> The 'big' park you have to take a 'test' on park etiquette/safety one time and pay $5/day $15/year to get a pass to enter. Cuts down quite a bit on the clueless, including me as I haven't been through it. I can see this being a bottle neck on a larger resort though.


Oh you mean this?









Then take into account the kiddie parks, yes PARKS. Are no where near the medium or super park and you still get yahoos coming in. The big park which is even harder to get into seems to funnel them right to it because they want to ride the Half Pike. 

In all honesty though Breck and Keystone do a great job of keeping the fucktards out of the bigger parks. The people in there police it better than any safety warden could. Plus there's nothing like explaining to a family how their kid almost died and watching them have that moment of realization that getting their head out of their ass will help them in life. 



wrathfuldeity said:


> Perhaps the parent's of the injured kids ought to be also cited for negligence in not watching out for the their safety spawn.
> 
> A couple of years ago there was a 6-7 yr old kid that was in-bounds but considered an extreme an bc chute, without any parent or adult and the kid had taken off his ski/board and was trying to make it down. Locals saw the kid and called patrol and iirc patrol roped him down.


I'm a firm believer in the parents of the kids should be cited. About 6 years ago I was standing at the bottom of Beaver Run in Breck and little Timmy came skiing down and slammed into me and fell over. I look at him, I look at my board, I look back at him and about this time Mom comes up and starts screaming at me to pick her kid up and to help him. Mind you never asked if I was OK after having a human bullet slam into me at full force. 

So I look at her and I say, "what's his name?" She gets all confused and furrows her brow and says whatever this saved coat hanger of a childs name is and I say, "no his full name like first and last?'

She tells me and I say, "Well that's not my last name so he's not my kid so he's not my fucking problem. You wanted to have a child, you take care of it, it's not my job to teach it, babysit it, or pick it up after it slams into me for being out of control you fucking cunt." She looked like a dear caught in the headlights. I then proceed to tell her the skier code and inform her that I should just call CPS for child neglect because the kid was out of control and a danger to himself and others while she was too busy off thumb jacking her queef hole on a run. 

My point. If I had a kid and he did that I would be apologetic, I would check on the person they hit, I would teach my kid why that is wrong. But no we live in a society where no parent wants to think their kid could be at fault.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> My point. If I had a kid and he did that I would be apologetic, I would check on the person they hit, I would teach my kid why that is wrong. But no we live in a society where no parent wants to think their kid could be at fault.


this is so true, and it doesn't matter if you're a snowboarder, skier, hell you could be strapping yourself to the inside of a tractor tire and rolling your ass down the hill backwards, if you bring kids, you are responsible for them. they fuck up, you should be there to pick them up and chastise the shit out of them. that's how my parents did it, and when my ptsd wears off, I'll thank them for it...


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Favorite quote I was ever told by one of these fucks "you're ruining my vacation, this is all about me". Well that's nice dear, but you see when approaching speeds of 60mph while hitting a jump over 45 feet with a weight of 200lbs and having this thing called gravity on my side I will kill you upon impact because you thought having a picnic in the landing was a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:

That was hilarious. Everything is always someone else's fault mentality.


----------



## deltout (Jan 10, 2014)

my favorite is when the parental figures drag there leashed up kids across the small kickers and rails grinding them into the ground.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Yes, poor girl. Skiing is really dangerous. It should be banned.


Yessssss! Ban that shit PLEEEEZE!



JHSkier said:


> Are people angry because slowboarding is a dying sport? Because nobody under 20 wants to do it? Why so grumpy?


Snowboarding will never die. Obviously there are more skiers because if you notice the majority of our society is douche bags and brain dead women, hence all the stupid shit on tv and the ratings. Snowboarding is not for you type of people. I don't mind someone wanting to ski, but I wish it was only allowed at Alta!!!!!!!



BurtonAvenger said:


> I watched a good one in the park the other day. Whole clan of oblivious gapers just doing little shoosh turns all over, when little Timmy decides to straight line it into what he assumes is a ride on box. Ski tips go under the front of it as it's actually a 3 feet gap on and he double ejects face first into the kink of the down to flat and splats. Mom is sitting there screaming, dads off in lalaland, and the rest of the clan is like deer in headlights. I roll by, stop, look at them and say kiddie park is over there this is for the big boys and proceed to ride on my way.
> 
> Yep it's true I just have zero fucks to give anymore.



Haha. good job Timmy.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Not saying it would stop it all, but I think the resorts can do a little bit better job educating the clueless. Or at least making them aware. My local area even at the entrance to the little park that has 2 boxes, and two small jumps is orange fenced off except for a 15' opening with big signs with the words 'WARNING: INJURY OR DEATH CAN OCCUR' blah blah blah. And not saying it's the resorts responsibility to educate the clueless, just that it's in their best interest if they do.
> 
> Now it is routinely happily ignored by quite a few people and a few weeks ago I saw a guy almost land right on maybe a 6 year old. But it does help and often times the best you can try to do is try to reduce number of incidents.
> 
> The 'big' park you have to take a 'test' on park etiquette/safety one time and pay $5/day $15/year to get a pass to enter. Cuts down quite a bit on the clueless, including me as I haven't been through it. I can see this being a bottle neck on a larger resort though.


Butternut? The big park is the only place to avoid the hordes of ski school kids on weekends. I was there Monday and practically had the whole mountain to myself though. My first 5 or more runs through the park the only people I saw were the guys who work it.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

OP must have crawled back under his rock after not reading the member guidelines about poo slinging. He should also read up on the code of common sense...I'm sure at some point we have all said things here that we'd love to take back. But he may have set some sort of record...


----------

